# Do you feel nostalgic when playing old Animal Crossing games?



## thisistian (Nov 27, 2016)

For example, visiting your old town in Animal Crossing Wild World?


----------



## Turbo (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah, definitely. Especially Animal Crossing GCN.


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 27, 2016)

I feel nostalgic for a split second when I hear the town tune of my old town. Not a self made one like one you get at the start.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Nov 27, 2016)

Honestly, no. I cringe. The nostalgia factor is limited to the soundtracks for me; I'll pop one on and listen and that's that. But playing the old games... ouch. So many quality of life changes that were yet to be made...


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 27, 2016)

Occasionally, yes. It's normal for me to play older Animal Crossing games so usually I don't find it that nostalgic.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 28, 2016)

yes. all the time. i absolutely love the old music <3


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't find it extremely nostalgic since I still play my old towns to this day, but there are parts in towns that do bring back memories of playing the game for the first time (for example, I remember when Mitzi told me to plant flowers around her house. I did that and she rewarded me with furniture. Those flowers are still there even to this day. Every time I see those flowers I get all nostalgic because they remind me of the day I planted them). The music in generation 1 (DnM, DnM+, AC, DnM e+) is also my favourite in the series and makes me think of the easier times when I first played that game.

That's not to say nostalgia is a completely good thing, however. A lot of people who grew up with the older games (specifically GCN and Wild World) have a hatred for the newer games (City Folk and New Leaf) just because they have nostalgia for the old games and have no nostalgia for the new ones. This is what's fueling most of the former-fans who now hate the series, especially Wild World fanboys (are all of my posts now gonna mention Wild World fanboys?). Had they never got into Wild World when they were younger, they'd probably not even like it. Thankfully, I like the series because of how well-made it is and not because of pure nostalgia.


----------



## thisistian (Dec 9, 2016)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> I don't find it extremely nostalgic since I still play my old towns to this day, but there are parts in towns that do bring back memories of playing the game for the first time (for example, I remember when Mitzi told me to plant flowers around her house. I did that and she rewarded me with furniture. Those flowers are still there even to this day. Every time I see those flowers I get all nostalgic because they remind me of the day I planted them). The music in generation 1 (DnM, DnM+, AC, DnM e+) is also my favourite in the series and makes me think of the easier times when I first played that game.
> 
> That's not to say nostalgia is a completely good thing, however. A lot of people who grew up with the older games (specifically GCN and Wild World) have a hatred for the newer games (City Folk and New Leaf) just because they have nostalgia for the old games and have no nostalgia for the new ones. This is what's fueling most of the former-fans who now hate the series, especially Wild World fanboys (are all of my posts now gonna mention Wild World fanboys?). Had they never got into Wild World when they were younger, they'd probably not even like it. Thankfully, I like the series because of how well-made it is and not because of pure nostalgia.



https://cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder179/26565179.jpg


----------



## hamster (Dec 11, 2016)

not as nostalgic as i thought it would be. but yes


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 12, 2016)

yes but more in ww than  in the gc
in ww I used to play with a friend locally and one day one of her villagers moved in my town
 the villager is still there but I don't see that friend in nine years now  and that villager keeps remarking that by saiyng how much days have passed since he doesn't see her


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 12, 2016)

GreenLeaf said:


> yes but more in ww than  in the gc
> in ww I used to play with a friend locally and one day one of her villagers moved in my town
> the villager is still there but I don't see that friend in nine years now  and that villager keeps remarking that by saiyng how much days have passed since he doesn't see her



Dang, that must be depressing. The only way to stop him from saying how many days have passed is to move him out and hope that he will soon move back in. Only problem is that it would take forever since plot resetting wasn't a thing in Wild World.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 12, 2016)

I know but I haven't the heart to do that I feel that if do something like this I will lost something it's sad but it's a memory


----------



## FruityLogic (Dec 15, 2016)

I do feel nostalgia when I play my old towns (though I check them everyday)! Sure, they're more limited than NL, but I've had too many great memories to let them go.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

Only when I listen to the soundtracks. When I remember how limited everything was and how tedious the whole fossil process was, all of it makes me cringe. ACNL has spoiled me in a way. The only thing I can think of that's even remotely nostalgic is the 30,000 bell code. I had the whole thing memorized.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 15, 2016)

Only the GC version. I grew up playing that. Still do play it. Only played that one until New Leaf. My cousin used to play City Folk before New Leaf and it seemed boring.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 16, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Only the GC version. I grew up playing that. Still do play it. Only played that one until New Leaf. My cousin used to play City Folk before New Leaf and it seemed boring.



It seems boring, but it's actually not in my opinion. If anything, Wild World would probably kinda get boring due to the lack of holidays such as Halloween and Toy Day.
---------------------------------------------
Anyway, I remember hearing Animal Crossing GCN's 2AM a while back on a YouTube video and I thought it was from Wild World / City Folk due to the way it sounds. Later I found out that it was actually from the GameCube game since I looked up the OST for Animal Crossing GCN. I never played that early in the morning so I never heard it in-game.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 17, 2016)

I generally don't go back to the GameCube Animal Crossing most of the time since when I feel like playing an Animal Crossing game, I'd rather play some New Leaf. But I have visited it a couple times over the past 5 years and I do tend to feel some nostalgia when I revisit the town. Seeing certain villagers who have been there for years, and seeing Able Sister designs that my friends and I made back when we were kids is kinda nice. That said, despite not revisiting very often, I do look back very fondly on the GameCube game and its unique feel and features compared to New Leaf.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 17, 2016)

Not as nostalgic as I would have hoped, now whenever I go back to play the older games I am instantly drawn to the absolutely terrible frame rate and graphics as well as the tedious (and honestly sometimes quite boring) processes throughout the game. If I want to feel nostalgic for those days, I much prefer to stick on the soundtrack and listen to some of my favourite themes (mostly the themes from Wild World, I just love them!) I don't know how my past self could stand the frame rate of those older games, but I guess I either didn't know any better or just didn't care! I like to look back at those older games and compare them to New Leaf, I'm so happy to see all the improvements that have been made since back then and I can't wait to see what future instalments have in store for us! Talking about it makes me want to go and play some Wild World, even if it hurts my eyes to look at it! ^_^


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 17, 2016)

Frostbite2002 said:


> Not as nostalgic as I would have hoped, now whenever I go back to play the older games I am instantly drawn to the absolutely terrible frame rate and graphics as well as the tedious (and honestly sometimes quite boring) processes throughout the game. If I want to feel nostalgic for those days, I much prefer to stick on the soundtrack and listen to some of my favourite themes (mostly the themes from Wild World, I just love them!) I don't know how my past self could stand the frame rate of those older games, but I guess I either didn't know any better or just didn't care! I like to look back at those older games and compare them to New Leaf, I'm so happy to see all the improvements that have been made since back then and I can't wait to see what future instalments have in store for us! Talking about it makes me want to go and play some Wild World, even if it hurts my eyes to look at it! ^_^



...And by older games you mean just Wild World since the GameCube game and City Folk didn't have any framerate issues at all. Wild World on the other hand had some serious framerate issues. Also, when I first played New Leaf it too had small framerate issues but now it's gone due to updates. As for the 'tedious (and honestly sometimes quite boring) processes throughout the game', what do you mean by that? What processes? As in mailing the Farway Museum just to identify a fossil? If so then yeah, I kinda agree that some of the processes were more tedious, but a lot of them haven't really changed since.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 17, 2016)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> ...And by older games you mean just Wild World since the GameCube game and City Folk didn't have any framerate issues at all. Wild World on the other hand had some serious framerate issues. Also, when I first played New Leaf it too had small framerate issues but now it's gone due to updates. As for the 'tedious (and honestly sometimes quite boring) processes throughout the game', what do you mean by that? What processes? As in mailing the Farway Museum just to identify a fossil? If so then yeah, I kinda agree that some of the processes were more tedious, but a lot of them haven't really changed since.



Yep I definitely was talking about Wild World! (Totally not pointing fingers or anything but honestly the framerate is dire, especially when compared to the GameCube version) It was the first game I played! (I have played the GameCube version recently and it was quite enjoyable!) Wild world had serious framerate issues, I'm glad they improved on it again when they released City Folk! (I always want to call it "let's go to the city" instead of city folk as that was what it was called here in Europe lol!) I was also referring to the mailing of fossils to Farway Museum, I didn't have to deal with that in Wild World at least but it was pretty annoying in the GameCube version >~< I should have been more specific I guess, I'm glad you got what I meant though! (Btw I love your signature XD)


----------



## Peapod (Dec 17, 2016)

God yes, incredibly so. The gamecube one was my first game, and even though it has the least to do out of all the games it will always hold a special place in my heart. I think in a way, the fact there was less to do made it more endearing- you had more of an incentive to spend time with your villagers and actually send letters to them. Maybe it's just me, but I tend to neglect sending my villagers letters in the newer games.

Also I kind of liked that the animals were more... fiesty? Lmao some of them could be pretty rude at times. Rover seems to have mellowed out a LOT over the years.

I think the biggest difference for me, and the thing that makes me most nostalgic about the GC AC, is the music. Dunno what it is, but I personally think the music in the newer games is just very bland and generic. GC version was very distinctive to me. :3


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes it makes me extremely nastaglic and brings me back to like the finer times in life? idk It just makes me feel happy


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 17, 2016)

Peapod said:


> Lmao some of them could be pretty rude at times. Rover seems to have mellowed out a LOT over the years.



Since when was Rover rude towards the player in the older games? In the N64 and GCN games, he only laughs because he hasn't heard of the player's name before and after that he will be very friendly towards the player (unless the player acts rude towards him which will annoy him). In Wild World, he will appear in the Roost and will share stories about how he used to ride the rails a lot and he is still very friendly. In City Folk/Let's Go to the City, he is even more friendly and now loads up the game and he is always excited to see the player. In New Leaf, they sadly made him a VERY minor character just like in the original game but even more minor as he only appears when you start a new save file (since travelling to another town doesn't have a train ride with Rover). Despite that, he is yet again even more friendly, calling the player cool and saying that their name is great (and also references the release date of the USA Animal Crossing: references to other Animal Crossing games and even the movie needs to be more of a thing in later games). Maybe I'm just typing this because I'm a fan of Rover as he is one of my favourite characters (I love his design especially).
_____________________________________________________

OK, I must admit. The saving theme from the N64 and GCN games is very nostalgic to me. I still remember who saved my game for the very first time: it was Mitzi. I'm kinda sad that the later games didn't have the same saving screen.


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 1, 2017)

Extremely, especially Wild World


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 6, 2017)

OH my goodness, yes most definitely!!! I remember finding an old memory card. I popped it in and there was my town from when I was like 7; Xmastown or something along those lines. The date in the game happened to be around Christmas, too. It was great!


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 6, 2017)

I definitely do! O the memories


----------



## lizziety (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh my gosh... YES! 
One of the things that really gets to me is listening to the ACG hourly music in the background while doing homework & etc. 
Sometimes it even makes me tear up... all except the meow one between 12-2 (I don't remember the exact hour) that one makes me laugh!


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 8, 2017)

lizziety said:


> Oh my gosh... YES!
> One of the things that really gets to me is listening to the ACG hourly music in the background while doing homework & etc.
> Sometimes it even makes me tear up... all except the meow one between 12-2 (I don't remember the exact hour) that one makes me laugh!



The one with the cat meows was 1PM. Also, gotta love how everyone back in the day spammed some forums saying that there was cat meowing and they couldn't find it as well as people saying that you could get a pet cat but you actually can't because the meow sound is just a part of the song. lol


----------



## luantoine12 (Feb 8, 2017)

Most of us share the same thing which is music, it's so powerful in the older animal crossing games!


----------

